
BlackBerry reports Q4 2018 earnings; loss narrowed but revenue slid - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/blackberry-reports-q4-2018-earnings-loss-narrowed-but-revenue-slid/
======
randomerr
With all the retro fads going on I wish they would release a basic PDA with
the BlackBerry retro style. For $30 it would sell out in a matter of minutes.

